# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  درباره logger

## shahab2025

سلام 

میخوام بدونم وقتی از logger استفاده میکنیم اطلاعات را کجا ذخیره میکنه و چطوری میتونم این اطلاعات را به مدیر (کاربر ) نمایش بدم ؟

من بیشتر دنبال اینم که بدونم فلان کاربر ، کی وارد و کی خارج شده ، و این را به کاربر مدیرش نمایش بدم

----------


## hamzehsh

سلام
باید خودت تعیین کنی که کجا میره
اگر میخواهی روش جستجو بسازی و بعد جایی نمایش بدی یکی از راهها استفاده از db هست.
log4net serilog nlog , ...

یکی از راهها زمان login logout میتونی لاگ بگذاری

----------

